# 144HZ Monitor mit 27 Zoll UND G-Sync



## Servyyy (17. November 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
ich wollte mir einen neuen Monitor kaufen, habe erst an einen WQHD mit 144 HZ gedacht, aber die sind mir alle zu teuer :/
Also habe ich mit überlegt, mir stattdessen einen FHD 144 HZ monitor zu kaufen, doch finde ich nicht so richtig welche.

Denn der Monitor sollte G Sync haben, ich meine FreeSync Monitore gehen auch, aber ich möchte wenn ich mir einen neuen Monitor kaufe, auch was Ordentlichen, da ich kein Tearing haben möchte.
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja ein paar Empfehlungen oder Kauf Vorschläge vorschlagen 

Mein System:
Gainward Phoenix 1080
MSI B250 Gaming Plus
Ryzen 7 1700 @ 4Ghz
16GB Flare X @ 3400 MHz
500 W Be quite! Gold 80+ Modular (oder so)

Was der Monitor haben sollte:
      -144Hz
      -G-Sync
      -1ms Reaktionszeit
      -Am besten IPS panel, aber ich denke es gibt nur wenige und auch dann sehr teure. Aber bitte trotzdem Vorschlagen 
      -Sonst TN (Würde im Notfall auch was anderes nehmen, wenn der Monitor dann z.b. Nur 150€ kostet)
      -Tolle Farben

Meine Preisobergrenze liegt bei 400€, Aber wenn der Monitor 405€ Kostet ist das auch ok.
Am besten 250€-350€ 
Der Monitor sollte außerdem kein FreeSync haben, da gibt es ja ganz viele. 

Ich bedanke mich für alle Antworten


----------



## claster17 (17. November 2017)

Hast du dich denn mal mit den Preisen auseinander gesetzt? Es gibt nur zwei Bildschirme, die in das erweiterte Budget passen und beide erfüllen nicht die wertlose Marketingangabe von 1ms.

Lenovo Y27g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Predator Z271T (Gaming-Bundle) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Servyyy (17. November 2017)

Genau sowas habe ich befürchtet. Gibt es wirklich keine günstigen g-Sync 144 Hz Monitore? Also ich bin auch offen für Monitore über dieser Preiskategorie, aber ob ich mir so einen teuren zulegen werde ist halt fraglich.


----------



## claster17 (17. November 2017)

Die einzige Alternative wäre ein regulärer Monitor ohne G-Sync, da dieses alleine für 100-150€ Aufpreis verantwortlich ist. Du kannst dir dann ja selbst ausrechnen, wieviel da noch für den Rest des Bildschirms übrig bleibt.


----------



## Servyyy (17. November 2017)

Ja genau das dachte ich mir. Aber gibt es denn Möglichkeiten Tearing so zusagen zu beschränken? Ich meine dass ist es was mich am meisten stört.
Denn bei VSync ist das Problem, dass es bei mir zumindest (in manchen Spielen) den Input Lag um ca 10ms steigert.


----------



## claster17 (17. November 2017)

Hattest du denn schonmal 144+Hz? Tearing wird da nämlich weniger deutlich wahrnehmbar (variiert von Person zu Person).
Du kannst dir auch sowas anschauen:
AOC Agon AG251FZ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was genau hast du mit dem Monitor eigentlich vor?


----------



## Servyyy (17. November 2017)

Ich habe keine 144Hz erfahrungen, da ich sowas noch nie hatte.

Eigentlich nur Gaming, da YouTube gucken keine 144 hz benötigt. xD
Kann dir auch Spiele nennen wenn das relevant ist.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. November 2017)

Brauchbare Monitore mit WQHD,  144 Hz und G-Sync fangen bei ca. 400 Euro an. Ich würde auf echte 8 Bit Farbtiefe achten:
LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich


----------



## Servyyy (17. November 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt diesen Monitor ausgesucht:
Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz, 27" (UM.HX1EE.A01)
Aber der hat keine 8bit Farbtiefe. Bzw es steht da nicht, obwohl ich es vorher ausgewählt hatte.


----------



## 0ssi (17. November 2017)

Also bei genug Sitzabstand kannst auch FHD auf 27" nehmen. Die meisten Spiele bieten gutes Anti Aliasing, dadurch wird das Bild bei Bewegung sogar ruhiger als mit mehr Pixel wie WQHD.
Aber dafür ist die höhere Auflösung schärfer und das hast mehr Platz auf dem Desktop. Zockst du denn aktuell auf 60Hz mit V-Sync weil die das Tearing (Bildzerreißen) bei Bewegung stört ?
Wenn nicht dann stört es dich auf 144Hz bestimmt erst recht nicht. TN hat leider blasse Farben und durch die geringere Farbtiefe gibt es Colorbanding aber alles eine Frage der Ansprüche !


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2017)

Bei dem Modell hab ich verschiedene Sachen gefunden und irgendwie steht mal 6bit+FRC und mal 8bit.
Ansonsten wüsste ich nur, dass bei TN und 27" Asus native 8bit Panel verbaut.
Beim Dell S2417DG steht es zwar auch bei, aber bei so vielen Leuten hat der ordentlich Banding.


----------



## Servyyy (18. November 2017)

Das Probmel ist, ich hätte gerne 8Bit Farbtiefe, aber da finde ich kaum ein Monitor, da fast alle IPS Panel 4ms haben. :/


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2017)

Wieso fast, die haben alle 4ms.


----------



## claster17 (18. November 2017)

Weißt du eigentlich, was die 4ms überhaupt bedeuten? Du scheinst ziemlich auf diese Marketingangabe Wert zu legen.


----------

